# Who here hasn't dropped out of college?



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Interesting...this is my first post in the Positive section of this forum. Maybe that's one of my problems...

Anyways, there is another forum about who HAS dropped out of college, and it's a relief to know i am not the only one, but it's not really inspiring that all these people have dropped out (I hope that doesn't offend anyone). 

So, I was curious as to how many people are succeeding in college (success is hard to define, but feel free to post even if you are failing college; at least you are attempting, and that's sounds like success to me) or have graduated college.

I would especially love to hear stories of triumph over their SA. Such as, "Though my SA made college very tough, I graduated at the top of my class, getting a degree in quantum physics".


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't and I don't plan to. I have just started though, but it doesn't seem overwhelming or anything. I still don't like social interaction and spend most of my time in the library. I sit alone and wait for people to talk to me. I do have a GF so it makes it easier when she is there. 

I didn't go right out of HS so that is maybe why I am not having any pronlems. I waited 2 years and now it seems pretty easy.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't yet, don't know what the future holds, it just seems to keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm graduating from the Culinary Institute of America in May with an Associate's in Culinary Arts.
This last semester has been very difficult because my boyfriend and best friend graduated in October and I've not really had anyone to hang out with on weekends. And then I had to withdraw from a class because I was having complications with my epilepsy, so I was put into a new group with all new kids.
For about a month, I talked of nothing other than leaving school whenever I spoke to my boyfriend or either of my parents.
Actually, reading a thread on here about all of the people who have dropped out of college because of social anxiety really made me decide to give it my all and stay through graduation. (That and the fact that I want to be able to say that I finally finished a college. I went to three colleges before this and didn't finish at any of them...)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm doing relatively well I guess, decent GPA, done some research work (currently I'm working as a research assitant). I expect life after college to suck.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Still in college. I graduate in May. Well, hopefully.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

It wasn't too bad unless there were group assignments. Those were not fun.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I dropped out of highschool due to many things, one of which was SA. I bounced back though, started at a 2 year community college 1 year later and did very well. Transfered to a 4 year uni and I'm smashing through all my university courses with no problem...I graduate with a B.S. in May. Will (hopefully) start medical school august 2011 =)

If you put your mind to it, you can do anything.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in my second term of my freshman year. Still trying to get to know people but I'm trying as much as possible and really putting myself out there. Also my anxiety has improved a lot since starting.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't and raised my GPA for bachelors to 3.85, comparing to my associates for which my GPA was 2.8 or 2.9. I guess working on my SA this last year has paid off


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't and I'm in my last semester. But believe me, there have been times I REALLY wanted to dropout.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I completed a BA and an MA. Dropped out of my PhD program, though.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

I haven't and don't plan to either... graduating with my Associates this year and transferring to a 4 year college for my Bachelors


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't dropped out yet. I nearly did in high school. But I feel strongly about getting an education despite the hell of SA.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a sophomore, and I plan to graduate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Graduated with honors from University of WI. BS in Business Administration (Finance) in May 1995. That's the positive part.

Have never worked nor gone to school since.


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I graduated magna cum laude with my B.A. a few years ago. I never made any friends in college, and I never spoke in class, but I managed to get by with the strength of my writing. Professors often told me that they wished I spoke more in class, but other than that, I didn't have much of a problem outside of the always-hated "group projects". It helped that I lived with my parents and didn't have to live on campus. That would have been hell for me. I attended another college for half a semester where I tried to live on campus, but I dropped out half way through. I can't live with roommates.

My real problems came after college when I entered the workforce. For three years after graduation, I worked in lowly jobs where I hid the fact that I was a college graduate from my co-workers because I was embarrassed to say so. Fortunately, I recently found a job that utilizes my skills a little more.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

this is my second year but I have only been going part time so only a few classes and when this even there have been so many time when I have wanted to drop out stop going and just work or become something that does not involve school! But after all this I have a 3.0 and its starting to really pay off!  I am proud of what I have done just this term and I love my classes... Wishing everyone a lot of courage and luck this term!


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm slowly working my way through college... though sometimes I'm not sure if it's what I want.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I have Severe Sa. I flunked music, but I earned a high distinction in applied molecular biology? I graduated with the equivelent of a B plus GPA, although it took longer than four years...

I love learnig, but for the most part, I hated school, but perservered, because I wanted to prove people wrong, but it turns out, they were right...what can I say.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i dropped out twice. but i'm back now, at least part time. i've pretty much done one major for my BA, and now i'm gonna see how i do at maths for my second major. i will get there eventually. i will i will i will... lol.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I know that dropping out would sever my main link to humanity, so I refuse to.

I'm a sophomore, and doing decently. It's not so bad usually. There are times when I don't particularly enjoy school, but I prefer the slumps to isolation.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

There's some inspirational stories in here. Social anxiety tends to impact on our grades, recieving adequate support from teachers, and our ability to find a social/ support group to get through assignments. So, it's good to see a thread like this. 

Why quit trying to improve so early on in the education process? I'm applying for my masters in Architecture next year. The pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I dropped out of college years ago largely because of my social anxiety and now am back at school studying Psychology, after years of working with computers and making websites.

It was very challenging to move back to Seattle, come back to school and go to class at first, but it's become easier with time. I really value being back at school, but I know I wouldn't have been able to do it without the years of CBT I did and the medication I pursued as well (not that say anyone needs one or both of them).


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have also not dropped out, in fact, I have a 4.0 GPA  I also work 32 hrs/week and have a 10 month old son, so that is no easy feat for me... Most of my classes are online but I squeeze in a face-to-face class when I can. It honestly helps my SA - the more you socialize, the better you get.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I followed my passion and became a physicist. I had undiagnosed autism, SA, and other disorders at university. My degrees are not being used, however, due to my disabilities.


Here are the hurdles I experienced:

* Severe, unremitting social anxiety
* Inability to make friends or work in groups
* Fleeing from presentations
* Professors always assuming I was unintelligent, patronising me, advising me to leave, and giving terrible references ("pathologically shy", "not very intellectually gifted")
* Living with parents but receiving no support. They never asked about my exam results or final degree results. They made me pay for their tickets to my graduations
* Severe hypochondriasis for a decade exacerbated by exam periods, leaving me incapacitated with terror for hours at a time
* Inability to organise my work and submit weekly assignments (I relied on final exams)
* Inability to study until the last minute
* Sensory issues from my AS and extreme emotional dysregulation
* Inability to follow lab instructions or find lab partners; would sit doing nothing or flee
* Inability to seek help with studies; completely alone
* Having my research publications delayed years due to an inept supervisor
* Having inept supervisor submit one of my papers to a referee, but adding mistakes to it, for which I received criticism
* Receiving inadequate, sometimes abusive, therapy (once SA was discovered--by me)
* Having inept supervisor blame his ineptitude on my disabilities and cite them as the reason for me needing an extension
* Having one lecturer confuse SA with being unable to form coherent thoughts and being a potential danger in the workplace
* Having inept supervisor blame my disabilities for his publications delays and informing all our collaborators of this via email
* Inability to tolerate office environments
* SA making it so that I never learnt how to use the libraries properly
* Having no disability accommodations to attend conferences, which is the main method of finding jobs in my field
* Having inept supervisor lose medical concessions letter, nearly resulting in my de-registration
* Having one supervisor move to another institution half way through my dissertation and never contacting me again
* Having one supervisor give me special tutorials alone each week that only consisted of him commenting on my social issues and examining me like a freakish specimen
* Lodging formal complaints against inept supervisor and winning, but finding the institution had no power over him due to his high position
* Inability to contribute to research meetings
* inability to network or mix with other researchers
* Having one supervisor ignore me completely then leave for another institution (meaning I had to begin another research topic), wasting nearly a year of my PhD
* Fatigue and anxiety attacks making me go home early or not turn up
* Being the last person to find out what's happening
* Inability to process or follow lectures; all learning self-directed

One of my postgrad degrees involved me graduating from a renowned (but not living up to its reputation) department of mathematical sciences where only around 200 of such degrees have been awarded in the last 40 years. My professor still gave me a terrible reference afterwards. I am always the one, probably due to being different, who gets to have the full experience of just how corrupt these institutions are beneath the surface.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote: "Inablity to process or follow lectures. All learning self-directed"

Yep, that's me, too. My advice, Keep learning. Einstein was a C student. Vernor Von Bron Flunked Math, and Jimi Hendrix Flunked Music!

Nevertheless Einstein invented modern chemistry. Verer Von Bron created the space program, and Jimi Hendrix changed music

Don't give up. Keep at it. Keep learning my friend...There are better days ahead....I promise.


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

A couple years ago, I quit school to pursue the Olympics for Judo. I travelled internationally in places such as Japan, Korea, China, and Australia. The training was intense and extremely taxing on me emotionally, physically, and mentally. I would wake up 7 in the morning and do running training, judo practice a few hours later, weight training after that, and another Judo practice to conclude my day. When I was too deep into the Judo tournament circuit, I realized I pursued doing judo for the wrong reasons. I was running away from life, believe it or not. Right before this happened, I had a tragic breakup with my best friend/girlfriend who was really the only person I could be myself around. This occurrence was one of the reasons why I left school. And while I was doing the Judo thing, I reflected on the breakup immensely and constantly. I was always doing two things: thinking about her and breathing, eating, and ****ting Judo. It consumed me. And in between all the fray, I had to be political since I was representing my country in all the tournaments. There was no way around it. And because of all the atrocities I recently endured (I forgot to mention that my bro stole $5000 from me) , my SA was magnified. The social obligations were more painfully excruciating than the bruises that blanketed my legs. In the end, amidst of my so-called dreams and the unconditional goodwill and support of my family, I quit. I was aimless shortly after. I didn't know what to do or how I should live. My SA was at the height of it's power while I was at the low of my life. This continued until the point when I realized that I had to stop feeling sorry for myself. I was obviously doing something wrong and I had to get into the mindset that this isn't the end of my life. I told myself that it's not going to be easy by any means, but I had to at least try. So I tried.

A years later, I got back into school. It may be counter-intuitive, but I feel like the SA is helping me perform better. I don't feel like doing the social stuff so I have all the time in the world to do my homework. For example, I have math homework that's due next Wednesday, but I'm already done. (Today's Thursday). I feel like I don't need to go to school, but I want to go to school. School helps me cope with my SA because despite the fact that the SA limits me, I'm still being productive with my life in the overall big picture and that instills tranquility. I try to do everything I can that doesn't involve my SA to the best of my abilities. So, now my days are filled with schoolwork and going to the gym and I still feel that I have overcome so much in the past few years. Time in class is still like being thrown into the deep end of the pool with 50 lb weights attached to your ankles, but despite this,_ I still go_. I don't know how or when I'm going to overcome the SA, but I will keep trying. Who knows? One day, I might just overcome it without realizing it.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

There is no way I'm dropping out of college. It's the only thing that keeps me going.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Managed to stay in Uni for the length of my degree (4.5 years) which I am pretty chuffed about. My SA made it tough for the first two year though but trust me, toughing it out is so worth it in the end.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't say I enjoyed university much, I was there for 5 years and made no friends at all, hung around alone all the time and didn't participate in anything that wasn't mandatory. I never even considered dropping out though - I didn't have anything else I was good at and I'd have regretted it for years if I had left. I did well academically despite (or because of) the complete lack of a social life and eventually got out of it with a 1st class Masters degree in Computer Science. However, I've since had several PhD opportunities but have turned them all down because while I think I have the ability, thanks to SA I feel sure I don't have the self-confidence or motivation to earn one.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

ryobi said:


> I have Severe Sa. I flunked music, but I earned a high distinction in applied molecular biology? I graduated with the equivelent of a B plus GPA, although it took longer than four years...
> 
> I love learnig, but for the most part, I hated school, but perservered, because *I wanted to prove people wrong, but it turns out, they were right*...what can I say.


Took the words right out of my mouth. :|


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Hopefully I don't but sometimes I fear it may happen. My grades in community college are very mediocre. My GPA is about a 2.1. I would become really depressed if I do.:afr


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

*raises hand* I graduated last year.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I find college and academics much less stressful than any job which involves lots of interaction. I made it through college ok but during the summer before college I couldn't hold a job at a donut shop for more than 2 weeks.

Probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

rincewind said:


> I don't have the self-confidence or motivation to earn one.


This is my current problem.

I am currently in UK college with _predicted_ all A grades. I plan to go to university. If I'm really hopeful, maybe I'll get myself into a good university. I used to have big dreams for myself. Going to anything but the Russell group (the "top" universities) was not an option. But now, if I even make it out of college with something worth boasting about, it'll be a sheer miracle.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

i actually enjoy learning new material despite the social aspect of school so i have never dropped out. I am currently enrolled again into college after graduating from university.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

OrganizedChaos said:


> A couple years ago, I quit school to pursue the Olympics for Judo. I travelled internationally in places such as Japan, Korea, China, and Australia. The training was intense and extremely taxing on me emotionally, physically, and mentally. I would wake up 7 in the morning and do running training, judo practice a few hours later, weight training after that, and another Judo practice to conclude my day. When I was too deep into the Judo tournament circuit, I realized I pursued doing judo for the wrong reasons. I was running away from life, believe it or not. Right before this happened, I had a tragic breakup with my best friend/girlfriend who was really the only person I could be myself around. This occurrence was one of the reasons why I left school. And while I was doing the Judo thing, I reflected on the breakup immensely and constantly. I was always doing two things: thinking about her and breathing, eating, and ****ting Judo. It consumed me. And in between all the fray, I had to be political since I was representing my country in all the tournaments. There was no way around it. And because of all the atrocities I recently endured (I forgot to mention that my bro stole $5000 from me) , my SA was magnified. The social obligations were more painfully excruciating than the bruises that blanketed my legs. In the end, amidst of my so-called dreams and the unconditional goodwill and support of my family, I quit. I was aimless shortly after. I didn't know what to do or how I should live. My SA was at the height of it's power while I was at the low of my life. This continued until the point when I realized that I had to stop feeling sorry for myself. I was obviously doing something wrong and I had to get into the mindset that this isn't the end of my life. I told myself that it's not going to be easy by any means, but I had to at least try. So I tried.
> 
> A years later, I got back into school. It may be counter-intuitive, but I feel like the SA is helping me perform better. I don't feel like doing the social stuff so I have all the time in the world to do my homework. For example, I have math homework that's due next Wednesday, but I'm already done. (Today's Thursday). I feel like I don't need to go to school, but I want to go to school. School helps me cope with my SA because despite the fact that the SA limits me, I'm still being productive with my life in the overall big picture and that instills tranquility. I try to do everything I can that doesn't involve my SA to the best of my abilities. So, now my days are filled with schoolwork and going to the gym and I still feel that I have overcome so much in the past few years. Time in class is still like being thrown into the deep end of the pool with 50 lb weights attached to your ankles, but despite this,_ I still go_. I don't know how or when I'm going to overcome the SA, but I will keep trying. Who knows? One day, I might just overcome it without realizing it.


While i'm no judo expert or anything I can relate to certain parts of this. I just got out a relationships with my best friend/ girlfirend who I honestly thought I was going to marry. She really was one of the only people I felt like I could be myself with. Anyways, I've been pretty aimless lately because of this but It's really made me start to realize a lot of things. I kind of used the relationships as a crutch so that I wouldnt have to face the challenges in my life. I thought to myself well as long as I have this girl I can get by with the rest of my life sucking. Not having it now though has really brought to the forefront how so many things in my life are making me unhappy, yet I'm not making any effort to change it.

I guess when you're alone and you really start to look at things from a new perspective it can provide some clarity.

I graduated about 4 years ago with a degree in engineering. I had no interest in it then and i have no interest in it now. It's been a huge source of dissatisfaction in my life. I've always been so interested in medicine though ever since I was little. So i'm going back to school to pursue a medical degree. It's a ton of school and a lot of work and honestly I don't know what is going to come of it but i've just started to realize lately that i don't care. I want to try. It's cool cause i feel excited about my future again. I'm finally facing my fears and doing what I want to do instead of what everyone else expects me to do.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, maybe add what you thought was the hardest part of school...like the academic aspect or the social aspect.

I'm sort of curious, because I think I am more nervous about the academic side of college. For some reason I feel that everyone else is going to better than me, even though that's not going to be the case. I had a great GPA in high school, so hopefully I will do well...:afr


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

becks said:


> While i'm no judo expert or anything I can relate to certain parts of this. I just got out a relationships with my best friend/ girlfirend who I honestly thought I was going to marry. She really was one of the only people I felt like I could be myself with. Anyways, I've been pretty aimless lately because of this but It's really made me start to realize a lot of things. I kind of used the relationships as a crutch so that I wouldnt have to face the challenges in my life. I thought to myself well as long as I have this girl I can get by with the rest of my life sucking. Not having it now though has really brought to the forefront how so many things in my life are making me unhappy, yet I'm not making any effort to change it.


Life is weird like this. Sometimes, we encounter a person who brings out the best in us. When that person permanently leaves for whatever reason, there's a void that remains inside us. When this happened to me, I threw out everything I thought I knew and tried to re-learn life. BAD IDEA:no! You may not know it, but all the tools that you've learned before this still works! You are still the same person with or without her.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

Doc Rice said:


> I'm sort of curious, because I think I am more nervous about the academic side of college. For some reason I feel that everyone else is going to better than me, even though that's not going to be the case. I had a great GPA in high school, so hopefully I will do well...:afr


First of all, I know you'll do great, but you have to believe in yourself. College will be challenging, but it doesn't have to be hard. This is my discipline that I adhere to to get the best grades possible:

1) Come prepared for every class. Stay ahead of the curve. That means, read the material before your teacher lectures on it! This helps enormously when it comes to understanding new ideas. Then, you can read it again when studying for the test.
2) Do all the work. Homework will be a lot easier if you adhere to rule 1.
3) Find your own reason as to why you are attending college. Try not to feel like you are attending college because you have to or because society expects this of you. Find your own motivation.
4) Good luck!


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm still in college... but sa was a large determining factor in what I studied. I could never follow a path of study where any kind of involved group discussion was required, or where participation was marked. Simply sitting in a classroom with the door shut, and with other people next to me has me on edge the whole time, and the professors don't ask me questions very often because I freeze and stutter even when I know the answer... But I'm determined to do make it through to the end. I think that even though I haven't made any friends, I can still feel a wee bit proud (just like everyone else here in this thread) because we go despite our fears. And the lack of social contact gives me plenty of time to study...lol... Just trying to put a, uh, positive spin on that.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I started college when I was 20,couldn't do it and dropped out.But started college again later and now I haven't dropped out  Slowly,but I am now graduating in desember.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There was the edge of a blade pressed to the throat of my reflected image, but I graduated without much bloodshed.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

During my first and second year in college, my social anxiety and depression were at it's worst. It was then I learned that I was suffering from some sort of disorder. It ruled me so hard, I was failing miserably in classes and at making friends. I failed a couple classes and changed majors a couple times, and it was overall bad. I was pretty close to dropping out. 

I'm in my third year now, and I'm majoring in what I had intended to major in coming in as a freshman. I am finally learning well and keeping up with my school work. I'm becoming more social, and more involved with my campus. I really wish I hadn't let depression and anxiety affect so much before :\


----------



## Sadly (Jan 24, 2010)

I finished college. My education has not been affected by my SAD. My SAD comes out more in social situations. 

I think I was able to do the education thing despite the SAD because there was a well-defined purpose and expectation of me. As long as I could perform the academic task, what else could they do but judge me positively. The objective stuff was a no brainer. The subjective stuff I forced myself to get through. 

It's the mingling and random socializing that I can't do. The small talk, uugghh. I had friends, but they were my colleagues with the same major. They knew that going out to clubs, parties, and ball games was out of the question for me. They didn't know why, and at the time I didn't either.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I was very close to dropping out. The workload I had was insane at times, but I somehow managed to keep going. I did 4 years worth of work in 2 years... I guess that was good in that I didn't even have time to worry about social issues.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

ryobi said:


> I have Severe Sa. I flunked music, but I earned a high distinction in applied molecular biology? I graduated with the equivelent of a B plus GPA, although it took longer than four years...
> 
> I love learnig, but for the most part, I hated school, but perservered, because I wanted to prove people wrong, but it turns out, they were right...what can I say.


If you did well in school whatever people were saying isn't right. Hang around people who are kind to you.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

I graduated with a BA in psychology Magna Cum Laude. I then continued on to get an MA in Special Education. Taking medication really helped with college greatly. At one point I thought I was on the way to being cured. However, it seems to be a condition that comes and goes. I also realize that I am an introvert and that is okay too. There are certain social situations that I can force myself to do but they never seem enjoyable. I have been trying to go to a support group now.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have my B.S. in Education, but it took me an extra year because I was afraid to do my student teaching.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

solitarian said:


> I graduated magna cum laude with my B.A. a few years ago. I never made any friends in college, and I never spoke in class, but I managed to get by with the strength of my writing. Professors often told me that they wished I spoke more in class, but other than that, I didn't have much of a problem outside of the always-hated "group projects". It helped that I lived with my parents and didn't have to live on campus. That would have been hell for me. I attended another college for half a semester where I tried to live on campus, but I dropped out half way through. I can't live with roommates.
> 
> My real problems came after college when I entered the workforce. For three years after graduation, I worked in lowly jobs where I hid the fact that I was a college graduate from my co-workers because I was embarrassed to say so. Fortunately, I recently found a job that utilizes my skills a little more.


I hid the fact that I had a college degree for many years, because I didn't think someone with my horrible social skills deserved a degree. Lowly jobs for years, too. Actually even now. I'm a substitute, not a 'real' teacher.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I graduated with my bachelor's degree back in 1997 (a semester early!) and got my master's in 2005. School was always easy for me, but I never particularly liked it until I got to university. I love to learn, but I'm not very science or math oriented. I did well enough in them to pass fine in high school. In college, I majored in English and could skip the math and science for the most part. Getting a bachelor's degree was pretty much expected of me, but either way I wanted to go. I saw going to university as my way out of the house and a more independent life.

I got my master's for a variety of reasons - I worked at a university at the time, and the classes I took were free. I hated my job then, and figured that even if I didn't get work in my field of study, at least I'd have something to show for the time I spent there.

Like a few other posters have mentioned, I felt that although university was tough, things would be even worse if I dropped out. I had no idea what I'd do for a job without a college education. I still don't really (heh), but I feel that at least I have more options with a degree. Being in school always helped me feel very grounded and normal, for lack of a better word. I'm thinking of going back again just because I feel comfortable as a student.


----------



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

I never dropped out of college. I joined a few organizations and got some non-profit job experience.


----------



## bevo (Jan 23, 2010)

Graduated 1990 - University of Texas...Hook'em Horns:boogie


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Still in college..thinking of quitting..i'm really behind


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I've come close to dropping out on multiple occasions, probably because my dad said I would drop out of college if I were to go. I plan to graduate this May though.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

This thread seems to be attracting a lot of drop outs (me included). I was studying science for three years at university, In another year I would have had a B.Sc hons. I didn't finish because I became disillusioned by it all (i.e I smoked a bunch of weed, dropped LSD and didn't go to class). I took a year off and I'm back in education again, and realisticly in the same place (except more interesting) that I would have been if I had finished my degree. I think if you are genuinely intrigued by any topic then qualifications become an afterthought. I am not discounting the hard work that is required in order to get these pieces of paper, simply pointing out that it doesn't seem quite so hard if you enjoy it.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> This thread seems to be attracting a lot of drop outs (me included). I was studying science for three years at university, In another year I would have had a B.Sc hons. I didn't finish because I became disillusioned by it all (i.e I smoked a bunch of weed, dropped LSD and didn't go to class). I took a year off and I'm back in education at the again, and realisticly in the same place (except more interesting) that I would have been if I had finished my degree. I think if you are genuinely intrigued by any topic then qualifications become an afterthought. I am not discounting the hard work that is required in order to get these pieces of paper, simply pointing out that it doesn't seem quite so hard if you enjoy it.


Yeah, i did science for 4 years, got my degree but dropped out of the masters. Am thinking of going back though.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

I completed a bachelor and masters at the top of my class.
It is in computer science--good degree program for social anxiety .
--Mazer


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

I am still in college for Computer Technology. It's a community college, but I feel I am getting a great foot in the door for my certificate for a job.

Its took more than 2 years tho cuz I started out in Architectural & Civil Engineering, and then switched once I found that the math was gonna be too much for me ( I HATE math). 

Thankfully tho, CPT is great for me. I am not a total expert at PC's (hell, I still haven't figured out what to do with .ISO images), but I am getting this stuff very easy, and its coming naturally for the most part. Plus, I will admit it, I am naturally a little nerdy. I'm not on the pc or playing games 24 / 7, but as some people have a truck or a guitar as their pride and joy for example, I have my laptop as my pride and joy lol (don't have room for desktop).

EDIT: Oh, and I only have this semester and 1 more class left in the program..yay!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am currently in my final year in University, and will finish in May this year. TBH I didnt think I could actually get my B.Sc degree, not because I'm not able for the course, but my social anxiety and public speaking phobia meant it was an uphill struggle for me, and even before christmas I wanted to leave because I got highly stressed (having SA means i REALY don't cope well with stress). Throw in the continuous 'group' projects and presentations that they made us do made me have melt downs :cry However this has gotten easier and i'm so near the 'finishing line' that all my stress and struggles through the years feel worth it. Even yesterday we had an important 30 min presentation for our final year thesis and I absolutely nailed it - I wasnt asked a single question by the academic staff because I had covered all they needed to know! I was so happy with it that I feel i'm actually starting to like presenting..... anyway I hope to do a Masters this September, but now I just need to pick a course i'm interested in, and also need to find money to fund myself through the masters!


----------



## incali (Feb 5, 2010)

SA definitely factored into why it took me 5 years to complete a four year Bachelor's degree...that and over using alcohol as a cover up for my anxiety.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I did, but I went back.

So I count that as a triumph.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

I went 3 years and got bored.


----------



## whatev133 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm currently a sophomore in college. It's so hard academically and socially, but I'm going to stick it out. As long as I get to work by myself I'm fine, but group projects are the worst. I really wish I could live off campus with my family too, but can't because I'm about 2 and half hours away from home. Dorm life sucks.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a liberal arts degree. Sigh.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I am a bachelor of arts in English Philology  and now I am doing Tourism as MA. It's definitely hard, but I keep pushing myself, cause I know it will not be better if I drop, I need to graduate to prove myself I'm worth something  and yea, it is more or less supportable till there are no group assignments or presentations - those are my biggest fears :afr


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I am in my third and final year at a university that's considered to be internationally rated, taking a degree in Science (Biotechnology) with piles of assignments, group work, tests, field trips and so on waiting for me already now in my second week of a new semester. I think most people around me are lazying around for the common reasons that they are just not too keen to do it out of interest, but I don't have to be affected by the social norm and I can like what I am supposed to be doing and not keep whining about it. That is, to have my own motivation. I have joined more clubs than I have before, hopefully I can take part in the activities. I have accepted that I am an introvert; I can go for social stuff once in a while, but I don't have to force myself to do it and I can spend my own time for myself without feeling guilty about it (I do have roommates in a shared apartment and I still talk to them).

I can definitely make it to the end, better than what I thought I could've been before, and I definitely won't drop out.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

odd_one_out said:


> I followed my passion and became a physicist. I had undiagnosed autism, SA, and other disorders at university. My degrees are not being used, however, due to my disabilities.
> 
> Here are the hurdles I experienced:
> 
> ...


I think I will be printing this out - you just motivated me  and so as a lot of other posts here! Many are indeed dealing with a lot of hurdles...

Keep trying. Nobody needs to bring us down if we don't allow them. [As easier-than-said as that sounds like, yeah, life is indeed hard. Don't give up!]


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm currently a Ph.D. student, but the road hasn't been an easy one. I got kicked out (academic dismissal) from one university because I had depression so bad that I couldn't get out of bed to go to class. (Those who read the blogs several years ago are familiar with that long, drawn-out saga.)

I transferred to another university and graduated magna cum laude with a B.S. in History and Psychology in 2000.

My SA kicked in during my master's degree, but I got an MA in Medieval History in 2003.

I'm currently a Ph.D. candidate with ABD (All But Dissertation) status, studying Early Modern European History. As soon as I finish with this dissertation-thingy, I'll be done. (I've got forty pages, meaning one of seven chapters.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Yes. I'll be graduating soon. I cannot believe how appalling odd one outs experience was, but it inspired me to list all the problems I experienced based on his as I related to quite a bit, and just to prove to myself how much i've been through.. (!)



odd_one_out said:


> I followed my passion and became a physicist. I had undiagnosed autism, SA, and other disorders at university. My degrees are not being used, however, due to my disabilities.Here are the hurdles I experienced:


* Severe, unremitting social anxiety
* Inability to make friends or work in groups
* Fleeing from presentations (no, but I had panic attacks in the middle of them and twice someone had to finish them for me, once I got special consideration and presented to the teacher alone...then I got prescribed beta blockers :nw)
* Inability to organise my work (for me due to attention problems)
* Inability to study until the last minute (again due to attention problems)
* Extreme emotional dysregulation (due to mood disorder)
* Inability to follow lab instructions or find lab partners; would sit doing nothing (again due to attention problems and SA)
* Inability to seek help with studies; often alone (thanks SA)
* Having my research thesis delayed months due to an inept supervisor and also because they travelled overseas leaving me ill prepared, (I didn't have the authority for certain research procedures to take place w/o them, they knew that, but left me hanging for months until they returned then expected me to commence, rush and finish by the deadline).
* Inability to contribute to research meetings (SA)
* inability to network or mix with other researchers (SA)
* Fatigue and anxiety attacks making me go home early (I had huge panic attacks during lectures where I felt I was losing my mind and had to get out immediately. Once our class had to do impromptu presentations and I had a panic attack cos I had no beta blockers, I told my 'friend' I was having a panic attack she looked at me like I was a nut case, I ended up making up an excuse and leaving)
* Being the last person to find out what's happening (Attention probs)
* Inability to process or follow lectures; all learning self-directed (again due to attention problems and SA).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Been in college is the only thing that keeps me sane, I'm dreading the summer though


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

LaRibbon said:


> Yes. I'll be graduating soon. I cannot believe how appalling odd one outs experience was, but it inspired me to list all the problems I experienced [...]


This is a first; no one's admitted to sharing similar experiences. They once accommodated my inability to present by allowing it in front of the lecturers too. How were you in tutorials?

Perhaps I have some ADD traits causing some of the problems we share. Hyperfocusing, inability to switch attention, executive dysfunction, and information processing problems are usually just attributed to the ASD. The large overlap with ADD suggests they are on the same continuum.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm finishing off the high school I missed before starting uni or sports college, haven't decided as of yet. Depends wether I get most heavily into philosophy/phsychology or mixed martial arts. What can I say lol, I have eclectic tastes.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I dropped out of college, but then after taking a year out and realising I didn't want to work and actually wanted to get a decent education I went back and have done a 2 year course at college and got myself a fabulous full time job. So its deffo worth it!


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I have managed to get two degrees from Ivy League schools. SA seriously hurt me in job hunting and dating though.


----------



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in college now and haven't dropped out. I graduate in a year and have a 3.7 GPA right now. But SA makes giving presentations/speeches hell. Whatever though, I'm almost done! :clap


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

LaRibbon said:


> I'm assuming tutes in the UK are like ours, a class of 15 - 30 people?


They usually called them exercise classes, whereas tutorials had only up to 5 people present.



LaRibbon said:


> I'm mute and don't do much. I would zone out while the tutor was talking or giving instructions so I end up having no idea what we're supposed to be doing and i'd just try to figure it out from what everyone else around me was doing (most of school was like that for me to). Occasionally attentive tutors could sense I didn't know what I was doing, and ask me if I was ok, and single me out to help me. But usually they're not attentive. I rarely asked for help. In other tutes involving just discussion I never, ever contributed, ever.
> 
> Yes I'm pretty sure ADD and AS are part of the same spectrum.


You are very similar to me. So much so, I could have written all the above (apart from the school part, where it wasn't most but some).

Just about the worst aspect of these issues (especially when they were undiagnosed) was the torment of self-blame.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have 2 university degrees. SA has severely impacted my job though.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm on the verge of leaving. I have severe SA and right now severe depression also. The academic side combined with the social aspects are just crushing me. Every day I go to college my depression gets more and more overwhelming.
I don't know how i'll ever get a job and earn money, thinking about just makes me feel sick. 

I have the potential to get good grades and a good job, but SA and depression has pretty much dominated my life, and will most likely continue to dominate my life.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

If all goes according to plan, I should be graduating in the spring!! But my GPA is pretty bad (only 3.2), I have only one friend, and I don't have any jobs lined up. College has been a fairly bad experience for me, all considered.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Melinda said:


> If all goes according to plan, I should be graduating in the spring!! But my GPA is pretty bad (only 3.2), I have only one friend, and I don't have any jobs lined up. College has been a fairly bad experience for me, all considered.


A 3.2 is pretty good. From what I've been reading, most jobs just require it to be above a 3.0.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Jimbe said:


> I'm on the verge of leaving. I have severe SA and right now severe depression also. The academic side combined with the social aspects are just crushing me. Every day I go to college my depression gets more and more overwhelming.
> I don't know how i'll ever get a job and earn money, thinking about just makes me feel sick.
> 
> I have the potential to get good grades and a good job, but SA and depression has pretty much dominated my life, and will most likely continue to dominate my life.


Once before at one point, I thought I could never make it through. Failing everything, not doing the assessment tasks that needed me to be involved with people and ignoring everyone including staff and teachers and classmates.

I hope it will be better for you somehow


----------



## bananasnow (Apr 9, 2010)

kenny87 said:


> I haven't yet, don't know what the future holds, it just seems to keep getting worse and worse.


Same here. Sometimes I have to repeatedly tell myself, "just try and bear these 4 years so that you can get a good job".


----------



## mari07 (May 28, 2009)

Glad I had the courage to finish my college course without dropping, I was able to pass the nurse licensure exam despite of this disabling Social Anxiety disorder.


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in my third year of Uni now so only 8 months til I get my degree. I'm hoping to get into honours next year but I have no idea if I'll get good enough grades.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm still in school. i generally don't have to hold conversations with anyone during classes and i hide in the corner and put a bubble around myself, metaphorically of course. i dress poorly so as not to look inviting too. 

i can deal with it on those terms.


----------



## Tulio (Apr 12, 2010)

Im not old enough for collage yet
but i left public school to be homeschooled because of being bullied by classmates and teachers about being so shy
im alot worse off now though, i have no friends execpt one person online i can barely call a friend. My mom dosn't understand my SA , my depression , or multiple other things wrong with me.
I don't know what im going to do when i have to go to collage.
sorry to post such negative things in the Positive Thinking forum.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm supposed to graduate in less than a month. I'm majoring in psychology and minoring in sociology. I'm a lot better at sociology but I rather major in psych. I went to community college first, I liked it there. Then I went to a 4 year college, there have been many MANY days when I wanted to give up, I hid that from my parents though but my boyfriend knows it. College was by far the hardest thing I had to get through up to this point. School has never been easy for me, but college was tough. I don't have good grades but I try. Studying is just hard for me for some reason, I don't take good notes and I have trouble concentrating.

There are some good things that happened though and since its the positive thread I'll share them:

- I joined a research group last year with a professor and like 4 other girls (I had trouble talking in the group, but it wasn't that bad) I did make a fool of myself at the conference for it though, a professor asked me what our thing was about and I couldn't answer. Of course I still remember all that like it was yesterday haha.
- I passed a stats course (I'm terrible at math and must have been through 7 algebra courses) but I passed stats in 1 try, got an 87 on the final too.
- I did my own research experiment with a partner, even though our topic wasn't the greatest thing we came up with..it was really rewarding to say I did it myself and then I had to present it (where I kind of blanked out a little but we did pretty good). I got a B in that class.
- I went to psych club a couple of times but I never really participated, at least I went though.
- The hardest thing was doing the who knows how many presentations I had to do...I had a speech class where we did 8 of them!!! I won an award for a speech I did about the end of the world haha. 

I made a fool of myself countless times, half of those times was during ^ those times at one point..but in the end it came out pretty good and I got through something at least. My grades really suffered though, I have below a 3.0. I think its because I never ask for help and I'm hard on myself and feel like I can't do it (tests). My goal is to be able to tackle a job and somehow finally get through that and be better at applying it rather then being tested on it so that I can get experience and go to grad school one day.


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

*its never 2 late*

*im 31 and just about 2 start college,its never 2late:boogie:yes:boogie:banana*


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I should be out already but I've changed my major so many times and dropped classes because I was feeling anxious. It's been a slow slow process but I guess we should pride ourselves on such an accomplishment of even making it through a few years of school! People without social anxiety have a hard time, and it seems like I just have double the work because just going to talk to a professor to get help is just as hard as the actual homework and exams for me. But I gotta say good job to everyone that has put in the effort even if you didn't finish. It is so stressful, so we gotta give ourselves some credit where credit is due.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in my first year of college right now, things aren't going very well. I'm doing well academically but I'm depressed and stressed out due to the lack of my social life. I really hope things improve next year. If they don't I don't know what I'm gonna do...


----------

